# Canon 6D vs Nikon D600 Epic Shootout Video



## MichaelTheMaven (Feb 15, 2013)

I know I havent posted for a while, but I wanted you guys to see this comparison video Ive been working on for the last few weeks. Ive gotten some great input from everyone here so suggestions for improvement on future videos are welcome. 

Between the D600 and Canon 6D it Compares the Following:

- Servo Focus
- Low Light Focus
- Iso Comparisons for Video, JPG, RAW Banding
- Portraits
- Video Tests for Moire, Aliasing, Dynamic Range, Color, Sharpening
- AWB, HDR Modes
- Live View Operation & More 

Worth seeing in HD if you have a good connection. 

Nikon D600 vs Canon 6D Epic Shootout Comparison

Both are great cameras, but I think the 6D is a much better low light camera, perfect for wedding photographers. Yes, the D600 has a slight edge for sports shooting, but the 6D performed very solid as well. If anything, the 6D's major weakness is moire and aliasing for video, if video isn't a concern for you, its a fantastic camera. Also, the focusing systems on the 6D are not nearly as bad as they are made out to be and again, the central square is awesome in low light. (You can watch the D600 completely fail here without it's AF lamp). 

It was a fun comparison to do and I learned a lot. Looking forward to hearing what you guys think. 

Best wishes

MM


----------



## CanNotYet (Feb 15, 2013)

Really nice real world comparison! I guess 6D isn't so blown out of the water by D600 as it is claimed. 
The high ISO and AF performance for low light is astounding! (my camera would never lock unless using the flash assist flicker (epilepsy warning, eeeuugh)


----------



## nicku (Feb 15, 2013)

interesting....


----------



## Badger (Feb 15, 2013)

OMG, the time and effort that went into this?! Thanks Mike! I already have the 6D and didn't know too much about the D600. This was very informative. I almost feel compeled to buy your 6D tutorial just to reward you for your efforts on this 
Off topic, but out of curiosity, do you get into video shooting on the 6D in your tutorial? That is an area that is new to me as a non profesional photographer.


----------



## MichaelTheMaven (Feb 15, 2013)

The main thing I learned from doing these tests is that both cameras have strengths and weaknesses. The thing that drove me crazy on the D600 was having to exit Live View to change my aperture (?!?!), the sensor oil problem and high ISO noise were also bothersome, those things said, if Nikon can fix them, it really is a nice system. 

The 6D is better than the general consensus. I also think the 9 cross type squares on the D600 compared to the 6D are a wash, simply because those 9 squares on the D600 are all in the center, not much difference in coverage than Canons 1 central square. 

Ive read so many reviews that the 6D cannot be used for shoot sports, which just isn't true. The D600 is marginally better (about 10-15% more accurate) for subjects moving towards and away from the camera, but that doesn't mean the 6D wont work. Its works fine. 

The 6D is really a low light specialist for its focusing and high ISO noise. As a wedding photographer, I would much rather have the 6D in my bag. 

To answer Badger- the Crash Course Camera series is primarily aimed at beginning and intermediate photographers wanting to learn their new cameras. I assume the viewer knows nothing about either photography or their camera and try to get them shooting on an advanced level by the end of the DVD. (not an easy task). I spend about 40 minutes on the introduction to video, basic setup, basic shooting, terminology, workflow, why certain frame rates, etc. Nothing too fancy, but enough to help a pure beginner get started. 

For in depth knowledge on DSLR video shooting, Dave Dugdale has a very solid website called www.learningdslrvideo.com and has videos on the T4i and T3i. 

MM


----------



## Old Sarge (Feb 15, 2013)

I don't watch a lot of videos doing comparisons, etc., because of a lack of time and many end up boring me. I especially don't watch them when they run as long as yours did. But I am glad I watched every minute of this video. It was excellent. I am not really in the market for either camera as I am waiting for a replacement for the 7D. but your video kept me enthralled. I just want to say "Great job!"


----------



## Albi86 (Feb 16, 2013)

A nice review, but I have a few observations:

1. 10-15% more in-focus shots to me is a REMARKABLE difference in servo AF performance;

2. Disabling the AF assist-light on the D600 or mounting a speedlite on the 6D is a disputable way to claim afterwards that 6D's AF rocks in low light.

3. You did a lot of testing at high ISO, but not as much at base values (100-800).

4. In your T-shirt video comparison it seems to me that the 6D is much more prone to moiree than the D600 is. I hardly would call it a tie.

Overall, though I agree both camera offer great IQ and differentiated advantages, there are 2 things that should be stressed more:

1. The D600 delivers much more in the important areas: AF performance, DR, resolution, pop up flash, AF assist lamp, mic jack, great ISO performance up to 6400, etc... whereas the 6D has very little to boast except for very nice, very-high-ISO rendition.

2. The D600 is an all-rounder. You can buy it and never miss your crop. The 6D has certain limitations that will make it harder to leave the 7D at home for sport/wildlife applications.


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 16, 2013)

Albi86 said:


> The 6D has certain limitations that will make it harder to leave the 7D at home for sport/wildlife applications.



That wouldn't change with a better 6d dr and af tracking system: it's very hard for a ff camera to beat aps-c simply due to the reach advantage: that would only be possible with a 45mp+ sensor where you cropping from ff would really be like a 100% crop image.

So not designing an entry-level ff camera not around expensive tele primes is a sound decision - it's the af point spread and outer precision that can make the 6d so disappointing even for non-wildlife shooting.


----------



## MichaelTheMaven (Feb 16, 2013)

@Old Sarge- Thank you for your support, I very much appreciate it. 
@Albi 86- It seems as though you didn't watch very carefully. On nearly all of your points I either agree with you or provide evidence to the exact contrary. No hard feelings. I really like the D600. 

Thanks guys!

MM


----------



## RMC33 (Feb 16, 2013)

Great vid! Honest good comparison. 

I was very very surprised at the ISO performance of the 6D.


----------



## picturesbyme (Feb 16, 2013)

Excellent work Michael.
Although I won't buy either I appreciate the work you put into it. 
It was detailed and informative as all your vids.


----------



## Rastibor (Feb 17, 2013)

Great comparison, which AI servo tracking sensitivity setting did you use in your testing?


----------



## darkhound (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks. Best review I've seen. Disappointed with the dynamic range, but gonna go with the Canon because I have lens already and for the low light performance.


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 19, 2013)

MichaelTheMaven said:


> - Video Tests for Moire, Aliasing, Dynamic Range, Color, Sharpening



Fyi: You can do hdr video with Magic Lantern, so imho in high dr situations the 6d has the clear edge in 720p - the limited dr is only a problem in 1080p and still shots with motion.


----------

